# Windows 10 anniversary update problems



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi.
A week ago I installed anniversary update, which doesn't probably need mentioning, gave me enough problems to last for months. My problems are regarding graphic drivers, which crash at next reboot even before windows login screen shows, and it means I can't do anything except hard restart PC.

I end up using my USB bootable windows 10 to repair startup, and it helps for next few reboots, but it eventually crashes again.

Bear in mind, I already used "reset your PC" option - which of course updates my PC with same anniversary update so I'm back to square one. Next I restored my C: image back yesterday (before updating with anniversary update I used Macrium Reflect free image backup) which worked, but today when I first started PC it happened again. 

I repaired startup after that again and it works now, and I uninstalled completely NVIDIA drivers from my PC, restarted it and reinstalled newest drivers (this is last thing I done so it works for now, but need to give some time to see if it persists).

I'm wondering, is there a way to install fresh windows 10 install but without anniversary update? It seems when I want to clean install it always updates to latest update.

It boggles my mind how is that update even allowed to be available in live let alone exist at all...I seriously hope they didn't break or bugged something on my PC.

Basically, only problem I have with that update is graphical driver issue. Those drivers worked flawlessly before updating.

Sorry for long post, please help me with this.

p.s. Windows 10 I have were free upgrade from my original win 8.1


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Update:
I rebooted and its back to black screen before login, startup repair didn't help this time. Can't even get into safe mode or troubleshooting without bootable usb.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Update 2:
Tried system restore and it failed with 0x800700b7 error. It wasn't from windows but from startup options which I got to with win10 bootable usb.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The persistence of the problem even AFTER restoring an image that you made BEFORE upgrading to the anniversary update suggests it's nothing to do with the Windows 10 update, don't you think? It seems like the Windows installation is getting corrupt somehow, which could most likely be the result of a failing hard drive, bad SATA cable or faulty RAM. You need to run diagnostic tests on the RAM and hard drive. If you have a spare SATA cable, it's worthwhile swapping them. If both components pass extensive tests, perform a clean installation of Windows 10 and see how it goes.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Update 2:
> Tried system restore and it failed with 0x800700b7 error. It wasn't from windows but from startup options which I got to with win10 bootable usb.


Can you successfully get into safe mode using the bootable usb?


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply.
I'm going to test memory and HD later today as I'm not home right now, but have a question:
If I restored working image how is it still getting same error? Even with different driver versions?
I scanned HD during this week (after first time this happened), and it had 100% good results - no bad sectors or anything.
I think it's true what you said, though I think its not coincidence this happened right after said update. It literally happened on reboot after upgrading to anniversary update.
I also did do startup repair 2 or 3 times now (when it failed to show login screen).


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

I did both memtest and chkdsk and both tests went fine, no errors. Re-imaged C: again, and this evening when I started PC again it stays at windows logo, and has trouble getting to login screen.

I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on second disk in dual boot today, and it boots flawlessly every time. Granted, it's on another drive but still first HD didn't give any errors (bought it 1 year ago).

I'm at loss why windows won't boot after restarting PC.
Gonna try tomorrow with full format of C: and clean install, and then see if this persists.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Re-imaged C: again


 this is more then likely an issue with your Image file. Try a Clean Install of Windows.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Will do. ATM I formatted my C drive and installed fresh windows,after again re-imaged my old install and will see how this goes. If even this doesn't work, it's gonna be fresh install.

Will notify you of progress.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Will do. ATM I formatted my C drive and installed fresh windows,after again re-imaged my old install and will see how this goes. If even this doesn't work, it's gonna be fresh install.
> 
> Will notify you of progress.


I fail to see the point in formatting, fresh installing and then restoring the old (corrupt) installation. I strongly recommend you perform a clean installation of Windows 10 and stick with it. It will save you a lot of time spent on trying to fix the corrupt installation. Sometimes corruption is so deep that a fresh installation is the easiest and best solution. I can understand why you wouldn't readily welcome the idea of a clean installation, but sometimes it's the best thing to do and saves you a lot of headaches and downtime in the long run. I like my systems up and running whenever I want to get something done, whether it's work or play. I hate to think that my systems may or may not boot the next time I turn them on.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi. Thank you all for being helpful and quick in responses 

Today I did a clean install of windows, and installed usual programs I use, but I had BSOD happen (happened maybe 3 times in total in 3 different installs in last week). 
After that, my PC couldn't boot into windows as it froze just before login screen.

What I did was update my BIOS and it worked so I'm working right now on my win10 installation. I went to event viewers, and I have alot of red and yellow marks which indicate some errors. I exported both system and application event viewer to a file since just those 2 groups have errors. I attached them here.

Also, right now im doing sfc scan, and later DISM and will see how that goes.

edit: done sfc scan, attached CBS log in attachment.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

New update:
in the middle of DISM scan it crashed with BSOD again but different message.

Both images in attachment.

On reboot I couldn't log to windows as it always gave same screen as second image attached. I could only boot Ubuntu.
After I switched SATA cable for new one (to try if that works), I booted windows normally this time. Gonna do DISM scan again now.

Also last few boots opened notepad with following message (in title it says desktop-notepad):

[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shel32.dll,-21787


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Update 2:

After running full DISM and sfc, this time DISM found and repaired corrupt files, and sfc /scannow also found corrupt files and replaced them successfully.
I ran sfc /scannow again and this time it said everything is fine.

Will give it some time to see if this repaired my installation.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Take a look at the thread here How to remove Notepad file which loads every time I boot: - Microsoft Community for a possible solution to the Notepad menace. The key is to find out the location of the desktop.ini file that's being opened at startup and change its attributes as described in that thread oand disable that startup item altogether.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, next update...

I did what it said in the link, and on next reboot (booted normally) I now have problems with some MS items like store and edge icons invisible on taskbar, start menu not responding, and going to settings through notification area took very long time.
Start menu doesn't respond to left-clicks, but on right-click works normally.
Task manager takes also long time to load.

I restarted PC again, and now I have black screen after I logged into windows.

This is just fascinating....so, clean install of windows has plenty of errors, all disk and memory checks I did found nothing bad at all and I still have problems...


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Another one..
Went into safe mode to uninstall graphic drivers (from login screen shift+shut down) and chose safe mode with networking, and even in safe mode after login I get black screen with visible cursor.

Could it possibly be a graphics card issue?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Okay, next update...
> 
> I did what it said in the link, and on next reboot (booted normally) I now have problems with some MS items like store and edge icons invisible on taskbar, start menu not responding, and going to settings through notification area took very long time.
> Start menu doesn't respond to left-clicks, but on right-click works normally.
> ...


As much as CHKDSK didn't find any bad sectors, the disk could simply be failing. I suggest you perform a clean Windows 10 installation on a different disk, such as the one you installed Ubuntu onto, then see if you still experience the same problem. For a more thorough test of the suspected hard disk, use SeaTools for DOS by Seagate (download the bootable iso disc image and burn it to CD or usb flash drive) then boot from it and run extended or advanced tests on the disk.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, sorry for a delay.

I installed windows 10 this sunday on another drive altogether, and till now it works flawlessly. I reinstalled everything I use, and still didn't get any crash or boot problems. Seems it was problem with HD, though I'm not sure what caused it. 
Now when I think of it, I did get missing device boot error 2 times before, but since everything worked on reboot and it didn't say which component, I just forgot about it.

Thanks for all the help Stancestans and Spunk.funk, you have been great  , and I think we can mark this thread as solved. If anything new arises I'll make new thread.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You're most welcome!


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all, and sorry for responding to old thread, but thought that since it's an issue connected to this one, I'd avoid posting links and re-explaining.

Today, while playing ESO, I got BSOD and had to restart PC. After POST screen when it should have started booting into windows, it shows blue screen error which said (just like at the beginning of this thread) that it can't start because device isn't connected. Mind, this is HD bought 4 months ago, with fresh win10 install.

Problem with this one is it just flat out refuses to boot anymore. I had linux installed on other disk so I started it, and I could normally browse all folders on that HD. I even tried options from startup and repair. First - fixing startup didnt work at all. Second - I had system restore from 2 days ago - it couldn't access system restore as it said it can't find device. But, if I go and try new windows install (screen where I can choose partitions) I can see that HD partitions listed.

I know its possible to have 2 faulty HD's in such short span (1st was year old, 2nd is 4 months) but it's a bit too much for both to have same fault? Could it be something else? Would that happen if motherboard controllers were bad? Keep in mind that last time I installed windows10 on fresh HD it booted normally and worked with no problems till today.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@Natsuke, your issue is not related to this thread at all, you should have created your own thread. 
Try using a different SATA data cable from the HDD to the motherboard, try a different power plug from the *PSU*, try an different SATA port on the motherboard. 
If you still have issues, shut down the computer, take the side panel off and look at the label of the *PSU*, what is the make, Model # and Wattage? Your *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit may be under powered for your setup or it is failing.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> ....Try a Clean Install of Windows.


There used to be a ceiling on how many times a person could use a license key. Based on what I've been seeing here for the past couple of months, this must no longer be the case.

I don't understand why so many are trying to force the Anniversary Update. I've simply let the updates come as they are presented. I suspect there are a group of updates that are required before the Anniversary Update will install and function correctly.

I've not had any real problems with 10 beyond those caused by my own ignorance. Fortunately, I keep a set of _Acronis_ backups to restore from.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Next I restored my C: image back yesterday (before updating with anniversary update I used Macrium Reflect free image backup) which worked......only problem I have with that update is graphical driver issue.


@storm5510, the issue that you are quoting me from, is that they were using a Macrium Reflect image backup file as their Windows install then the Anniversary update automatically downloads, and it includes a Video driver update, which throws their Windows image off. They are not forcing the update, but it is doing it automatically. Their question was how to install Windows, without the update automatically running. My suggestion was to not use their image, but install Windows Cleanly.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Macrium threw me until I did a search. Interesting.

I see what their issue was now. A restore then an incorrect driver trashes the entire thing. I guess I've been lucky. Personally, I don't run backups if there is something in the update que. That's been very rare. I do image backups if I've installed something large, like a printer which has to download its drivers, like Epson does. If I install something small, I don't bother with it. I allow the weekly backup to cover that.

Off-topic: Windows Update has never attempted the Anniversary Update here. Only cumulatives and security. Those all stopped over a month ago. Only Defender updates its definitions now. It's all running smoothly and I leave it alone.


----------

